# Intel Wireless 5100 AGN Network Card



## rwttaber (Jan 20, 2009)

What kind of chip set does this card have?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd guess an Intel chip. :smile: http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/wireless/adapters/5000/techdocs.htm


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

johnwill said:


> I'd guess an Intel chip. :smile: http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/wireless/adapters/5000/techdocs.htm


What gave you that idea? :laugh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

lorjack said:


> What gave you that idea? :laugh:


Wild guess. :razz:


----------

